# IVEL bicycle



## Flat Tire (Jan 4, 2016)

Badged IVEL. G.W. Shroyer & Co. , Dayton, Ohio. I think it may be pre teens, Morrow brake arm has a brass tag, don't know what years they used that? Dan Albone (of England) invented the first practical combustion engine tractor in 1902 and named it The Ivel. He also built bicycles and named them Ivel, and was a champion bicycle racer. First bike was built in 1886. Theres more interesting stuff about him online.
G.W. Shroyer opened a bicycle exchange in 1894 in Dayton, Ohio. His family was involved in Agricultural Implements, so these men had a little in common and that may explain the Badge. Am I stretching things? Haha! Because I'm not sure who manufactured this bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 4, 2016)

I just started drooling uncontrollably...Love those colors!


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 4, 2016)

That's a great bike.  According to a well known hub collector, that Morrow hub was made in 1904.


----------



## jkent (Jan 4, 2016)

Damn that machine is sweet!
I like it ALottttt.
JKent

Please let me know if you ever want to turn it loose.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice one!


----------



## shoe3 (Jan 4, 2016)

I grew up in Dayton, Ohio still live close by. I have ad in Dayton paper showing IVEL being sold at Shroyer.1902 Did you turn bike upside down look at serial # Davis Sewing Machine sold bikes names on them. So did Miami cycle down the road 20 miles


----------



## shoe3 (Jan 4, 2016)

After looking Closer does not look like Davis. Has westfield type crank ??


----------



## catfish (Jan 4, 2016)

Beautiful bike! Thanks for posting the photos. I'm leaning towards this being a Shelby built bike.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 4, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> That's a great bike.  According to a well known hub collector, that Morrow hub was made in 1904.




Thanks! That's good info to know.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 4, 2016)

Forgot to say the serial # is on the top left of the seatpost. Don't know if any US companies did that or not, maybe English?


----------



## shoe3 (Jan 4, 2016)

If you notice ad it has a list of second hand Ivels one is a chainless, He has bikes named OHIO also so that was another house brand. Mfg of these bikes did not use chain adjuster and has internal seatpost clamp like a stem.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 4, 2016)

Seat post






GW Shroyers Shop


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 4, 2016)

*Don ... that is a sweet ride.

Have no idea who the parent company is ..
but it doesn't matter.  It is a beautiful thing.*

Thank you for posting the fotos, Don !!


........ patric


----------



## filmonger (Jan 5, 2016)

Wow - Nice. Interesting morrow plate as well...I have never seen that before on a brake arm for Morrow.


----------



## filmonger (Jan 5, 2016)

*Interesting history behind the Sporting Goods Shop & Mr Shroyer.

From the Dayton Daily News 2009*

By Rosalie Yoakam
Staff Writer
Shroyer Road is named for one of the original pioneer families of Montgomery County. Brothers, John and Jacob Shroyer, moved to the county in 1810 from Maryland.
John’s grandson, George Shroyer, was born Sept. 26, 1865 in Montgomery County. He was one of the five sons of Andrew J. and Mary Ann Oakes Shroyer.
Of his early school training the Centennial Portrait and Biographical Record of the City of Dayton and Montgomery County, Ohio, edited by Frank Conover in 1897 says he “received a good common-school education in his native township.”
At the age of 15, Shroyer left school and went to work in Dayton. There he helped his father in the agricultural implement business.
Two years later, at the age of 17, he became a traveling salesman. Shroyer covered Missouri, Kansas and Texas for about five years selling harvesters and binding machines.
He next worked for the Joyce, Cridland & Company in the U.S. and Canada and sold railroad supplies. This job lasted six years.
In 1887 Shroyer married Fannie R. Joyce, the daughter of Frank I. Joyce, a Dayton native, who later became president of the Joyce, Cridland & Company.
The Shroyers’ had three children: Hazel, Clifford, and Thelma.
After leaving Joyce, Cridland & Company, Shroyer established a sporting goods store called G.W. Shroyer & Co. of Dayton. It was opened in 1894 at 23 W. Fifth St. and sold bicycles and various bicycle wheels, attachments and supplies. The company also did repairs.
Shroyer later owned a Cadillac agency in Dayton.
Besides being a business man, Shroyer was civic minded. In 1914, he became the first mayor of Dayton under the manager form of government.
Following World War I, the city of Dayton faced a challenge concerning aviation development. Charlotte Reeve Conover explained the situation in her book: ‘‘Dayton, Ohio An Intimate History,’’ writing ‘‘the government realized that a central experimental plant was necessary and Dayton was chosen as the most logical location.... If Dayton wanted the research field she would have to produce for the government a suitable site.”
Frederick Beck Patterson, the son of John H. Patterson had done aerial photography during WWI. He decided to raise the money to give such a site to the government. It would be located near the village of Fairfield (later combined with Osborn into the city of Fairborn).
To reach this goal Patterson organized a 19-member Dayton Air Service committee. G.W. Shroyer was one of those members.
After a successful campaign, Patterson sent a telegram to the U.S. Air Service. It read in part: “Our public spirited citizens today subscribed sufficient money to buy the new site for the government’s aviation experimental field on the eastern boundary of Dayton.
“Enough money was raised to pay for the five thousand acres in the proposed gift and a ... nucleus for a memorial to the Wright Brothers.”
Shroyer, therefore, had a hand in preserving Dayton’s aviation heritage.

*Here they Mention his shop's specialty in Bicycle Brands.*

Died on this Date: George W. Shroyer received a good common-school education in Maryland and at the age of fifteen years came to Dayton to assist his father in the agricultural implement business. When seventeen years old, he took the road for the Minneapolis Self-Binders and Harvesters, his territory covering Missouri, Kansas and Texas, and for about five years did a very successful business. He then took the road for Joyce, Cridland & Co., with whom he remained six years, traveling over the United States and Canada, selling railroad supplies. In November 1894, he opened up a bicycle exchange at 23 West Fifth Street in Dayton under the firm name of G. W. Shroyer & Co. The business handled the Gendron, Cleveland, Victor and Winton wheels and also carried an assorted stock of attachments, supplies and repairs. In the winter season, George canvassed the states of Ohio, Indiana and Kentucky, making a specialty of pushing the sale of Gendron wheels. Mr. Shroyer made a success of his venture and was recognized as one of the foremost of the young and progressive business men of the city. Fraternally he was a member of lola Lodge No. 83, uniform rank of the Knights of Pythias. His marriage took place in 1887 with Miss Fannie R. Joyce, and had two children—Hazel and Clifford. George and Fannie were members of the Reformed Church and resided at 6 Quitman Street. It should also be noted that Shroyer served as Dayton’s First Mayor under the commission-manager form of government in 1914. George W. Shroyer died November 8, 1951.He is located in Section 113 Lot 441.


----------



## shoe3 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for sharing Shroyer info.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 5, 2016)

Love the bike, rear hub awesome!


----------



## filmonger (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks like R H Dana Co was the initial sole agent in the states....


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 6, 2016)

*

^^^  Competitor Machines often had double the horsepower, but quadruple the weight.*



 *No Date of manufacture given.*


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 6, 2016)

Here's my English Ivel (I imported it from Australia, where it had been for much of its life). Ivel frame numbers are on the headstock. If you want to compare serial nos, mine (1901 or 1902) is 7934









Your Ivel is a beautiful bike, but nothing to do with the English company. Names were often appropriated - early English Ivels were exported to USA so no doubt there was an advantage for a small US company to use a reputable English company name as their model name. Founder Dan Albone was not an efficient patentee - he invented all sorts of things, including the tandem (but did not patent it)

You can see some pics of it next to my friend Ray's Gents' Ivel, and also illustrations from the catalogue -

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1902-2/1902-ivel-no-5-ladys-safety/


----------



## bricycle (Jan 6, 2016)

if I had a tall pile of those would it be known as the "Ivel Tower"?


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 6, 2016)

if I had a tall pile of those would it be known as the "Ivel Tower"?

Only 6 known survivors, so unfortunately not a very tall pile


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 6, 2016)

Serial number on mine is 27198...upper left side of seatpost.


----------

